# Kenwood 103SW, repair or replace?



## Cudakid (Jan 18, 2010)

It seems that the amplifier in my old Kenwood 103SW has died. If I put any input on it at all it the peak light comes on and then it just starts to hum constantly.
My question is: Should I replace the plate amp on this sub or just trash it and get a complete new subwoofer? 
My budget is quite limited right now so I would only be able to spend about $250 for a replacement.

I was happy with the sound/performance of it before it failed and don't have a lot of money to spend. Also, this model sub seems to be known for having this problem with the amp, does anyone know if its a single component that typically goes bad that I could just replace myself?


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

First welcome to the shack, I think you will love this forum. If you want to try replacing the amp, I have a plate amp that is well within your budget. Less then half actually. PM me if you would like more info.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome. It is possible to replace the actual failed component (amp ic) if you have the skills. That would be the cheapest solution. Buying another plate amp, of course, would work. If you did some research, you might find either a sub within your price range (SVSound preferably), or a DIY project. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## Cudakid (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks for the replies and advice. I took my Kenwood amp out and replugged all the internal cables between the 2 amp boards and the transformer. Now it's working, but for how long? I'll try a movie tonight to see if the dreaded hum takes over again when it warms up. I'm looking for the specs on my old Kenwood and wondering how it compares with the new subs. I've noticed they seem to have really increased the wattage rating on the new ones compared to my 10+ year old 100W. If this one will last for a while and new ones are a big improvement I could save up for something modern. The SVSound ones look good on the website...even the low end(for them).


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

I think if you went from the Kenwood sub to a newer SVS or other well known brand, you will find the performance differences staggering, they make some great subs now a days and to fit most budgets, even the budget options will be quite a jump up in performance compared to the Kenwood...


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

That's great that you got it working again. Hopefully it'll be for a good amount of time. The key to this hobby is to get to a point that you can enjoy your sound system. If you enjoy it currently with what you have, don't bother upgrading or thinking about it because there will almost always be better things out there.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I agree with Jon, if you like what you have why upgrade given the economy right now hanging on to some cash for emergencies is always a good idea.
If you want to upgrade The SVS PB10NSD is a big step up from what you have and is highly recommended.


----------



## kenwood (Mar 6, 2011)

hi i have the same sub woofer and i have the same problem. How did you resolve this?


----------

